# triple wall stove pipe



## TRZ (Sep 25, 2011)

I have triple wall stove pipe for a wood stove going thru my attic, Can I safely blow cellulose around that or should there be a clearance between pipe and insulation?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

TRZ said:


> I have triple wall stove pipe for a wood stove going thru my attic, Can I safely blow cellulose around that or should there be a clearance between pipe and insulation?


Most triple walls flue pipes are not rated for zero clearance on combustibles. You will need to check with local code, however, I would always prefer to see a properly sheet metal barrier around the flue as it comes through the attic floor to seal it with some intumescent caulking and keep the cellulose off of it.


----------

